# It is done!



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Great news!  Finally have Squiggy in the perfect setup! My bf and I built Squiggy his very own C&C complete with a brand new CSW last night! Its such a great improvement over what I had him in before, a My First Home chinchilla cage that his previous owner gave me with him. Giving him some time to adjust to it, though I dont think he realizes his CSW is actually a wheel yet :lol: Will post pics in a little while :3


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeeaaaaa Squiggey...bet he loves it. Please with the pics...love seeing new setups and hedgies


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

My before and after shots, and soon a video of Squiggy exploring his new home


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That's fantastic! He's going to have so much more room for cartwheels, somersaults, and other gymnastics now!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lots of room! I'm sure he will love it.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Lots of room for activities!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Looks great! I know how nice it feels to upgrade your hog's house. Spoiling our hedgies is our number one priority, is it not?  

The other posters reminded me of the movie Step Brothers... "So much more room for acTIVities!"


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> My before and after shots, and soon a video of Squiggy exploring his new home


Do you feel like the 2x3 setup is nice? I think my hubby and I are going to make a 2x3 this weekend. My only concern was keeping it warm, but we are going to have two heat lamps.
Looks great and roomy! 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

EtherealRose said:


> SquiggyTheHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > My before and after shots, and soon a video of Squiggy exploring his new home
> ...


I had a 2.5x2 and that was more than enough space. Already huuuuuge! So it's really up to you. 2x3 is a nice and big size. But as you have mentioned, harder to heat. I even had trouble heating by 2.5x2 so that's def. something to consider (I also had two lamps).


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Looks great! I know how nice it feels to upgrade your hog's house. Spoiling our hedgies is our number one priority, is it not?
> 
> The other posters reminded me of the movie Step Brothers... "So much more room for acTIVities!"


You have no idea how much I've been quoting that since our move.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

2x3 is pretty much the norm with C&C cages, loads of room, it's what I use  Some people will do a tad bigger or smaller depending on the space they have available and the heating setups they use.  I use a space heater in my hogs room making it real easy for me heating wise so i'm not sure but I would think two CHE's would be plenty for a 2x3 cage.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

EtherealRose said:


> SquiggyTheHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > My before and after shots, and soon a video of Squiggy exploring his new home
> ...


Just a piece of advice that doesn't seem to get mentioned much - heating a 2x3 C&C can be difficult, and obviously the use of 2 CHEs will help if you're going that route instead of heating the whole room - but I personally recommend making the coroplast walls taller than the normally recommended 8 inches high. My coroplast is about 11 inches high, but I wish I would've just covered all of the walls completely. Really the only con to having higher walls is that you can't look in the side of the cage, but the way I see it, if it helps hold heat in, just go for it. It will also prevent climbing hedgies from getting into the trouble they could get into with only 8" tall coroplast walls.

Also, making it 2 levels and using the bottom level for storage will help keep cold air from the floor from getting into the cage.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

For heating we use a space heater, mostly because I tend to get chilled easily (im very petite) so it keeps us both warm and toasty. However, now that spring is here and summer is popping up soon, we find that with our a/c on, it still stays at a pretty constant 75F. I guess when you live in the south staying warm is never an issue :lol:


----------

